# Help me get my Co-Workers BACK!



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

*I NEED EVERYONES HELP.*
My co-workers got me pretty good here at work, so I think it's time for some payback. I took a few pictures of the ones I need to get back. And I ask for your help to photoshop these pictures real bad. I want to email everyone at my job these pics that you guys help me photoshop. Sorry to ask but I know nothing about photoshop and that's why I ask.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

The obvious question: what did they do to you?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The guy in the last picture looks like a fat Bobby Lee from Mad TV..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

ahhahah... draw the blonde grabbing a wiener... LOL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I didn't know you worked with Rhogor Mortiz Rhom !

he's the last guy, right ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

They photoshop a pic of me and sent it out to everyone







It was funny but man did they get me.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

post the pix that they took of you?

and photoshop warming up..see what idea i come up with


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

lets see this pic they doctored of you


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

buahahahahaha







Those pics already looked photoshoped.......... Glad I dont have to sit in a cube farm all day. A fat Bobby Lee


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I didn't know you worked with Rhogor Mortiz Rhom !
> 
> he's the last guy, right ?
> [snapback]1070140[/snapback]​


im the fat chick in the first pic... thank you very much!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know you worked with Rhogor Mortiz Rhom !
> ...


I still wouldn't hit it


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is the pic, I dont now if was photoshop but the face looks like mine


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

sorry this sucks but i just saw this post 3 min ago and i have to go to work, i will do better ones later. this was a 5 min job!

View attachment 65650


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mauls said:


> sorry this sucks but i just saw this post 3 min ago and i have to go to work, i will do better ones later. this was a 5 min job!
> 
> View attachment 65650
> 
> [snapback]1070172[/snapback]​


That's still pretty funny though.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > sorry this sucks but i just saw this post 3 min ago and i have to go to work, i will do better ones later. this was a 5 min job!
> ...


VERY GOOD!!!


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

So is that blonde chick taken?

Hit it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

mauls said:


> sorry this sucks but i just saw this post 3 min ago and i have to go to work, i will do better ones later. this was a 5 min job!
> 
> View attachment 65650
> 
> [snapback]1070172[/snapback]​


Thanks guys atleast it's a start....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

hahaha thanks all!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Mauls: you at work yet? make anotherone

ur pretty good at PS


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I didn't know you worked with Rhogor Mortiz Rhom !
> 
> he's the last guy, right ?
> [snapback]1070140[/snapback]​


Daam Rigor ..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Mauls: you at work yet? make anotherone
> 
> ur pretty good at PS
> [snapback]1070221[/snapback]​


dont have time, going to work now! and i'll be back around 11

peace!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Mauls: you at work yet? make anotherone
> 
> ur pretty good at PS
> [snapback]1070221[/snapback]​


I 2nd that request!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Any more help would be great


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

do the fat chick in a porn shot. that could be very very funny...or drooling over a ham hock, or ice cream cone...or chilli dog or something...hahaha


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Puff said:


> do the fat chick in a porn shot. that could be very very funny...or drooling over a ham hock, or ice cream cone...or chilli dog or something...hahaha
> [snapback]1070339[/snapback]​


Maybe we should show a little respect, afterall these are sadboy's co-workers. I personally don't think that she is fat....I have to admit your ideas are funny though.








~Taylor~


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

All is fair in War but no naked pics guys cause I have to email via my work server.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

This is bad, really bad, but I thought it might get some laughs.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

flyboy said:


> This is bad, really bad, but I thought it might get some laughs.
> [snapback]1070399[/snapback]​


Man that was to funny and keep them coming, I need to get them all....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah, i figured sadboy is at war, so anything goes.

how about having her with that same pose, gazing at an ice cream truck cruising by, or staring at a BK or something. i dunno, but revenge must always be meaner than what happened to you.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Puff said:


> yeah, i figured sadboy is at war, so anything goes.
> 
> how about having her with that same pose, gazing at an ice cream truck cruising by, or staring at a BK or something. i dunno, but revenge must always be meaner than what happened to you.
> [snapback]1070439[/snapback]​


You know what you are talking about.... I have to make sure I get the last laugh


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

flyboy said:


> ....
> [snapback]1070484[/snapback]​


That's funny


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

the blonde in the 2nd pic looks like a man photo shop it with a man 1st then 5 pics of the plastic sugery progress to a womans state


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> the blonde in the 2nd pic looks like a man photo shop it with a man 1st then 5 pics of the plastic sugery progress to a womans state
> [snapback]1070498[/snapback]​


At work we call her the "Hulk"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > the blonde in the 2nd pic looks like a man photo shop it with a man 1st then 5 pics of the plastic sugery progress to a womans state
> ...










Thats Hilarious right there!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

the blonde needs lightning coming from her eyes. you know what i mean.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ive bene dirnking all day, and I have kinda of aheadache.
I did this one...maybe something better tomrow after I wake up sober
I just added a Stache and some sweat marks.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ive bene dirnking all day, and I have kinda of aheadache.
I did this one...maybe something better tomrow after I wake up sober
I just added a Stache and some sweat marks.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> the blonde in the 2nd pic looks like a man photo shop it with a man 1st then 5 pics of the plastic sugery progress to a womans state
> [snapback]1070498[/snapback]​


 I was about to say the same thing, she looks like of of the dudes from White Chicks:

View attachment 65694


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

someone should do a picture with the 2 white chicks and her together.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

JAC said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > the blonde in the 2nd pic looks like a man photo shop it with a man 1st then 5 pics of the plastic sugery progress to a womans state
> ...


OKay that was funny






















Keep them coming guys...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> ive bene dirnking all day, and I have kinda of aheadache.
> I did this one...maybe something better tomrow after I wake up sober
> I just added a Stache and some sweat marks.
> [snapback]1070858[/snapback]​


Thanks bro....Hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

whats the blondes name im workign on 1 for ya right now


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> whats the blondes name im workign on 1 for ya right now
> [snapback]1070942[/snapback]​


Tiffany aka She Hulk


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Here's one with her holding 'Alpha Male' testoterone boosting pills....


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

well here is what i came up with. i am by NO means a photoshop wiz i cant use that program to save my life i used paint lol


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Here's one with her holding 'Alpha Male' testoterone boosting pills....
> [snapback]1070956[/snapback]​


for some reason those .bmp attachements i can never see


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)




----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

what city is your office in?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> [snapback]1070968[/snapback]​















































Brilliant!

--Dan


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I cant help smoking geeze leave me alone gosh .


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

another


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

enjoy!

View attachment 65730


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Enjoy this one....


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Enjoy this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

That, is Great!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Enjoy this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Make his pants look like he has a hard on


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

lol oh man great stuff i do say


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

loool,too funny especially the william hung one lmao


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Enjoy this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre the man!!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Enjoy this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of yall have some skills


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Some very funny ones in there :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nice one, drvtec


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow these are ALL GOOD... Sadboy: get some clearer pix... it will make photoshopping easier...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man you guys are great























Those made my day
Keep them coming








I sending those all out today to everyone.....


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

what kind of photoshop programs do you use? I use Photoshop elements 3.0


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I know nothing about photoshop








That's why I asked for my peeps help


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hahahhaha, reproductive health clinic... HAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DAMN some peeps own at PS!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Those are GREAT!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hahahha, man, those are all great.

im still waiting on the Reproductive Health Clinic Redo with a giant boner...

or what about the asian guy, with that smirk on his face in the same pic, but have him staring at richard simmon's ass or something, or a gay guy bent over, and the asian guy is checkin him out, with that, "huh huh, i work in an office building..." look on his face.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I tried to make mine as believeable as possible. So a person at a glance would be like "sh*t".

I don't have Photoshop on my laptop that I did mine on. I went old school and used Microsoft Image Composer 1.5!

I have a GOOD idea for that fat girl on a magazine cover, just gotta get motivated to do it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> I tried to make mine as believeable as possible. So a person at a glance would be like "sh*t".
> 
> I don't have Photoshop on my laptop that I did mine on. I went old school and used Microsoft Image Composer 1.5!
> 
> ...


GO! GO! GO!

W00T!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You guys all rock


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> I tried to make mine as believeable as possible. So a person at a glance would be like "sh*t".
> 
> I don't have Photoshop on my laptop that I did mine on. I went old school and used Microsoft Image Composer 1.5!
> 
> ...


Well tell me the Idear and I'll see if I can do it.
I can do stuff with PS, just dont have any Ideas


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

hehehe there you go :rasp:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Chunker-2000 said:


> hehehe there you go :rasp:
> [snapback]1072359[/snapback]​












--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Chunker-2000 said:


> hehehe there you go :rasp:
> [snapback]1072359[/snapback]​


man you guys did a good job on that one, and is it me or does the blonde kinda look lieka man in that pic?

J-Rod


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hahahaha I had fun with this one :laugh: I used the manly woman idea from Gordeez


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DONT GET ELIMINATED!!!!
View attachment 65944


weeeee


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

Chunker-2000 said:


> hehehe there you go :rasp:
> [snapback]1072359[/snapback]​


WTF?! hahaaha this is really funny!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam man, you guys are good.....


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

someone needs to change the playboy to some kind of gay porn magazine, that would make it funnier then sh*t.

J-Rod


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll do it


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

lol it isnt that good but it works


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Chunker-2000 said:


> lol it isnt that good but it works
> [snapback]1072751[/snapback]​


I LOVE IT!







haha. man that is good. take that one sadboy that one is funny as sh*t. are you GOD chunker?

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Chunker-2000 said:


> lol it isnt that good but it works
> [snapback]1072751[/snapback]​


double post

J-Rod


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

My co-workers are already sorry they messed with me. I've been emailing everyone I know at work the pics, and man let me tell you payback is a bitch. I was telling them, sure make fun of me, buut he who laughs last, laughs the best.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

JAC said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > the blonde in the 2nd pic looks like a man photo shop it with a man 1st then 5 pics of the plastic sugery progress to a womans state
> ...


To me, she looks like the beast from the television series "beauty and the beast"


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sadboy- i think you should post some clearer pics. and have one more round of revenge. REALLY teach them not to mess with you. then there wont be a second time


----------



## TWiSDiT (Jul 13, 2004)

the boner one!!































WOW!!! THAT IS FUNNY SHXXT!! HAHAH

Excellent!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Puff said:


> sadboy- i think you should post some clearer pics. and have one more round of revenge. REALLY teach them not to mess with you. then there wont be a second time
> [snapback]1073453[/snapback]​


You got it buddy but it's going to be hard catching them off guard. But I will try and take some on Monday.


----------

